# How Do I Brew Tooheys New?



## fasty73

I have just started my first batch of home brew. I am wanting to know how to get the closest to NEW as I can. Has anyone got any recipes or suggestions?


----------



## loftboy

fasty73 said:


> I have just started my first batch of home brew. I am wanting to know how to get the closest to NEW as I can. Has anyone got any recipes or suggestions?



Grab an empty bottle & unzip your fly. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on & seal the bottle. h34r:


----------



## fasty73

ROFLMAO!!!!!! Thats a bit harsh!!!


----------



## big78sam

I can't vouch for this as I don't like the stuff but here is a recipe. I just googled it

http://www.georges-homebrewing.com/index.p.../63-tooheys-new

Of course you could try this instead. Trust me, this will be a much better beer

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=502


----------



## King Brown

What kind of brewer are you? If you are a AG brewer searching the recipe Database for an ozzy lager would be a good starting point. If your a kit brewer then the tooheys homebrew kit would probably be a goer (a kit brewer I know brews these almost exclusively, tooheys new is what he drank before he was brewing)


----------



## bum

King Brown said:


> What kind of brewer are you? If you are a AG brewer searching the recipe Database for an ozzy lager would be a good starting point. If your a kit brewer then the tooheys homebrew kit would probably be a goer (a kit brewer I know brews these almost exclusively, tooheys new is what he drank before he was brewing)



All fair points and questions but he made another thread around the same time that others might have seen that suggested he's making a Tooheys Special Lager - his first brew. My opinion is that it takes more than a little experience to be able to turn out one of these, erm, entry level lager kits into something nice without making adding too many non-standard ingredients/processes. It is possible, of course, but not for the n00b following tin instructions, IMO. 

I am NOT saying people can't make a beer they enjoy with a standard lager tin and a kilo of whatever.


----------



## rendo

I was waiting for you to post here, Bum.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=672975

cheers...bottoms up!

Rendo



bum said:


> All fair points and questions but he made another thread around the same time that others might have seen that suggested he's making a Tooheys Special Lager - his first brew. My opinion is that it takes more than a little experience to be able to turn out one of these, erm, entry level lager kits into something nice without making adding too many non-standard ingredients/processes. It is possible, of course, but not for the n00b following tin instructions, IMO.
> 
> I am NOT saying people can't make a beer they enjoy with a standard lager tin and a kilo of whatever.


----------



## Silo Ted

> Grab an empty bottle unzip your fly. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on seal the bottle



This sort of reply is very predictable in every thread that suggests making Tooheys, Carton, Corona etc. What was YOUR first beer attempt, and was there ever a time in your life that you drank bad beer for years at the pub, or did you go straight to micro brews ? Just as brewing practice makes perfect, the same can be said for developing your taste for better beer. If the guy wants to try and do something like this, and that's the beer he loves, then let him go for it. Only time will ween him away from what we might consider to be boring beers.

Fasty, if you want something close to a New, the few important considerations are temperature control, a clean yeast and very little hops.


----------



## [email protected]

loftboy said:


> Grab an empty bottle & unzip your fly. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on & seal the bottle. h34r:




What a great (and predictable from some) welcome to a brewer starting out on AHB... Unfortunately it's not a new occurence these days... I'll put my hand up and appologise on behalf of AHB Fasty. Keep brewing and learning.

+1 Silo Ted

Booz


----------



## manticle

A kit version is suggested here:

Can: Kit Thomas Coopers Heritage Lager 
Beer Style: Toohey's New 
Ingredients /Adjuncts: 1kg Brew Cellar #11 Booster Blend
Hops: 12g Pride of Ringwood
Yeast: Premium Lager 
Details: Temp: 12-18 C
%ABV: 4.6 

FROM: http://brewcellar.com.au/content/index.php...cal-beer-styles I have no idea how close this suggested clone is but it's probably a good start. This kind of beer, while not very popular with beer nerds is not easy to brew - you'll need to keep the temp low and be patient. A longer, cool ferment will help chase what you're after. The temp range 12-18 is pretty broad. Aim for 12.


----------



## tcraig20

I was given some kit beer a while back that reminded me of New. The brewer told me that it was a kit + 1 kg of table sugar. I cant remember what the kit was - probably a Coopers lager tin. 

Anyway, a relatively high proportion of sugar is going to be needed to get something close to New.


----------



## Silo Ted

that would work out to be about 40% of the total fermentable bill. Is that what the megalager brweries do ? That figure sounds very high. There is almost no malt flavour to them so you might be right. Just a bit blown out calculating those figures you stated.


----------



## bum

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='673043' date='Aug 29 2010, 11:18 AM']Unfortunately it's not a new occurence these days... I'll put my hand up and appologise on behalf of AHB Fasty.[/quote]
No need, Boozer. You're right and this is nothing new here - look back through all the old posts, it has happened since day dot. Why? It is a terrible beer. I wonder if OP goes to a classical French cooking board and asks for advice on how to make a Big Mac? 

Plus there's thousands of instances where this question has been asked before and helpful answers have been given almost as often as people have been told to piss in a bottle, dilute with water and leave it in the sun a few days - and he's asked this question twice now already.


----------



## Silo Ted

He asked the question in a thread about another topic but decided to start a new thread specific to the question. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## manticle

S/he also took the jibe about piss in a bottle in his/her stride so let's all move on. Anyone got any more recipe suggestions?


----------



## Silo Ted

> S/he also took the jibe about piss in a bottle in his/her stride so let's all move on. Anyone got any more recipe suggestions?



hear hear. not everyone needs to brew a 100UBU 10% Imperial Porter with belgian chocolate undertones, toasted raisinbread moments and toffee richness that dances gently on the senses. The goal for a new brewer is to just make a beer! What better way to start of than to try creating their favourite. This blokes not making beer for other members to drink so whats the point in jumping up and down about his taste in Tooheys? As I said before, this will change quickly enough once he tries his first gateway micro and begins playing with steeping grains and uhopped malt. Or he could just stick with the kit and sugar method, hundreds of thousands of brewers spend their life doing just that and are happy with the outcome being a homemade beer that they enjoy drinking while saving a few bob. As I sit here today as a very different brewer to Fasty, after bottling a batch earlier, then transferring two cubed batches into barrels and pitching two lots of starter, then getting a mash underway in the sunshine, drinking a previously made fruity amber ale, watching the timer and enjoying the AHB forum with the music pumping and the house all to myself, I realise that today is truly all about the fantastic hobby of beer making, and I enjoy a day like today that came about from early times of dumping a can and sugar into a fermenter and filling with water. This blokes at the first beer stage, and advice is what he needs, and what hes asking. I dont seem to see the question about whether we agree with his taste in beer.

Back to your recipe suggestion mantical, and for the benefit of fasty if he's still reading. where would you suggest the add the 12g POR? Dry hopping would make it too aromatic to be like the real thing and if the can is bittered thats probably close enough. 

My interest in new brewers wanting to try doing a lager is whether they have the refrigeration set up to ferment temps then lager temps.


----------



## DU99

Code:


http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/pdfs/Recipes2.pdf




Code:


http://www.thbs.intas.net/beer_recipes.htm


----------



## manticle

Silo Ted said:


> Back to your recipe suggestion mantical, and for the benefit of fasty if he's still reading. where would you suggest the add the 12g POR? Dry hopping would make it too aromatic to be like the real thing and if the can is bittered thats probably close enough.



I'm guessing the PoR addition is one of the brew cellar hop bags. When I first started playing with such things I was just told to steep the bag like making a cup of tea.

While there are much better ways to use hops (and buying pellets is cheaper and usually fresher) I'd say for a first, very basic kit attempt that this steep will impart some of the signature PoR flavour - nothing over the top, just a hint. If I was going to do it myself as a new kit brewer, I'd just make the kit according to instructions, steep the hop bag in hot water or the hot can mix for 10 minutes and add the brew blend. I think fermenting cool with the lager yeast would be instrumental to getting anything vlose to an aussie style lager.

There is no way you would get an exact clone doing this - that linked recipe page even suggests that these recipes are approximations, not replicas. Once the OP tries this simple approach though, they can then start to broaden things and learn some better techniques for hopping etc.

For PoR it's really hard to beat fresh flowers but KISS to start.


----------



## Bizier

I don't know if this is super helpful, but if you like New, maybe you could look at brewing a Munich helles that is on the drier side, which will come from swapping some extract for cane sugar or dextrose.

Check out Jamil Zainasheff's recipes here for a good starting point.

As others have mentioned, the key to making a good beer here will be your fermentation, it will also be key to get fresh light extract.

The temp in Sydney at the moment is fantastic for brewing a clean ale, so get into it before the summer hits.


----------



## white.grant

Bizier said:


> I don't know if this is super helpful, but if you like New, maybe you could look at brewing a Munich helles that is on the drier side, which will come from swapping some extract for cane sugar or dextrose.
> 
> Check out Jamil Zainasheff's recipes here for a good starting point.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the key to making a good beer here will be your fermentation, it will also be key to get fresh light extract.
> 
> The temp in Sydney at the moment is fantastic for brewing a clean ale, so get into it before the summer hits.




Well said oh bearded one! I'd add to use a good lager yeast along with the fresh extract.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## duke55

+1, Ive been having great success without a brewing fridge.....



> The temp in Sydney at the moment is fantastic for brewing a clean ale, so get into it before the summer hits.


----------



## Banshee

loftboy said:


> Grab an empty bottle & unzip your fly. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on & seal the bottle. h34r:



LOL, my first thought when I read the question.


----------



## Bribie G

Bizier said:


> I don't know if this is super helpful, but if you like New, maybe you could look at brewing a Munich helles that is on the drier side, which will come from swapping some extract for cane sugar or dextrose.
> 
> Check out Jamil Zainasheff's recipes here for a good starting point.
> 
> As others have mentioned, the key to making a good beer here will be your fermentation, it will also be key to get fresh light extract.
> 
> The temp in Sydney at the moment is fantastic for brewing a clean ale, so get into it before the summer hits.



Interesting you should mention a German Beer. I've been playing around with German Pils attempts and in order to get that lingering bitterness, in my latest brew I based the bittering on GER Northern Brewer as well as adding the half kilo of Vienna I had lying around. It's turned out a very interesting beer but I won't be entering this one in the QABC competition that I brewed it for. 
The first pint out of the keg after 3 weeks of lagering tastes so much like Tooheys New that I think I'll just go quietly out the back with my Smith and Wesson :unsure: 
This is a piccy of some left in a glass from last night:





It's turned out with that dry almost bready flavour of Tooheys, despite being all malt, and around the right colour - (to Queenslanders used to XXXX and Carlton, Tooheys always looks a bit brownish). There's too much hop character of course. Yeast was just Saflager S-189

For an extract recipe I'd maybe go 2 kg light dried malt extract, 750g dex, steep perhaps 60g medium Crystal Malt and add 20g of a bittering hop such as Northern Brewer. Use S-189 and ferment a bit warmish, say 14 degrees to give that 'metallic' twang (not joking, I believe they ferment around that temp). Should be in the ballpark.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## fasty73

Silo Ted said:


> hear hear. not everyone needs to brew a 100UBU 10% Imperial Porter with belgian chocolate undertones, toasted raisinbread moments and toffee richness that dances gently on the senses. The goal for a new brewer is to just make a beer! What better way to start of than to try creating their favourite. This blokes not making beer for other members to drink so whats the point in jumping up and down about his taste in Tooheys? As I said before, this will change quickly enough once he tries his first gateway micro and begins playing with steeping grains and uhopped malt. Or he could just stick with the kit and sugar method, hundreds of thousands of brewers spend their life doing just that and are happy with the outcome being a homemade beer that they enjoy drinking while saving a few bob. As I sit here today as a very different brewer to Fasty, after bottling a batch earlier, then transferring two cubed batches into barrels and pitching two lots of starter, then getting a mash underway in the sunshine, drinking a previously made fruity amber ale, watching the timer and enjoying the AHB forum with the music pumping and the house all to myself, I realise that today is truly all about the fantastic hobby of beer making, and I enjoy a day like today that came about from early times of dumping a can and sugar into a fermenter and filling with water. This blokes at the first beer stage, and advice is what he needs, and what hes asking. I dont seem to see the question about whether we agree with his taste in beer.
> 
> Back to your recipe suggestion mantical, and for the benefit of fasty if he's still reading. where would you suggest the add the 12g POR? Dry hopping would make it too aromatic to be like the real thing and if the can is bittered thats probably close enough.
> 
> My interest in new brewers wanting to try doing a lager is whether they have the refrigeration set up to ferment temps then lager temps.




Thank you SO MUCH!!!! I do enjoy the Tooheys New and that is all I am after!!!!! I spend $130 a week on NEW and thats the beer I like to drink!!!! I am NOT a beer drinker with a wine tasters experiance!!! I DON'T want to drink a beer going " oh gee James, this has a nice palete with a hint of bullshit and the after taste of MORE bullshit"!!!!! I just want a nice cold beer after a hard day of turning tools for a living and it only costing me $15 for 2 and a half cartons!!!!! So far I have bottled Tooheys Lager and Brigalobws brand of NEW. I now have in the fermentor a batch of Tooheys Draught and another batch of Lager. I have 1 more week to try the Tooheys Lager and about a month before I try the "Brigalow New".


----------



## bum

I hear metho and milk is good.


----------



## fasty73

This got way out of hand!!! I am still at the stage of buying my brew from BigW. I just get the can contents and add a kilo of brewing sugar, mix it in the fermentor and mix it up and add 18 litres of water and wait until it's 27 degrees and add a packet of yeast that comes with the can!!!! I don't have cedar fermentor vats or smoked wood to add, far out man!!! I am a simple man who likes a Tooheys New!!!! Maybe in ten years I might understand what half of you are on about with 10 grams of POR and a dash of this or that!!! At the moment I am just trying to save some $$$$$ NOT make a new type of beer. IF I do that, then maybe I will get a $1,000,000 loan and go into brewing for the masses!!!! Most of you on here seem to think that you brew beer better than the big breweries!!! I DON'T want that. I just want me beer cheap, tasting like a beer I know and love and costing me a third of the price, while getting the enjoyment that I made it myself.


----------



## bum

You don't need recipes, fella. The tins you're already doing have instructions made exactly for what you're looking for. Keep the temps as low and stable as you can (within stated tolerances) and you'll get something like you're after. Cheap, plain, watery alcohol.


----------



## fasty73

Don't much like what you have to say BUM!!! I f I could be bothered wrecking another batch, I would video the brew coming out of the airlock if you attatch the bottling thingy to the inside of the airlock!!!


----------



## bum

fasty73 said:


> Don't much like what you have to say BUM!!!


Same goes for you but my answer above is what you're looking for. Not that you deserve an answer coming on here telling people that they're dickheads for wanting more than fightjuice.


----------



## fasty73

If you (bum) are what this website stands for, then [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bum

I gave you honest advice with your needs in mind.

Later, dude.


----------



## adam

fasty73 here is a simple, easy and cheap recipe

1 x can tooheys draught
350 grams dextrose
350 grams castor sugar (or standard white sugar)
21 litres total in fermentor

I'm sure you will like the end result

cheers, adam


----------



## tavas

fasty73 said:


> If you (bum) are what this website stands for, then [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah don't let it worry you dude. You have treat this forum like a pub. There's always one bloke itching to pick a fight, or a grizzled old timer whinging about how things used to be.

Stick with brewing. I suggest picking up "Brewing Crafts" by Mike Rodgers-Wilson. It has heaps of simple recipes in there. If you can do a tea bag, you can do these recipes. I'm pretty sure there's a Tooheys New recipe in there. A mate has my copy so I can't check.


----------



## fasty73

bum said:


> Same goes for you but my answer above is what you're looking for. Not that you deserve an answer coming on here telling people that they're dickheads for wanting more than fightjuice.




When did I call ANYONE a dickhead????


----------



## fasty73

Thanx Adam.


----------



## fasty73

Maybe I LIKE cheap watery alcohol!! I'M sure many other people do too!!!


----------



## Silo Ted

> If you (bum) are what this website stands for, then [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just ignore it, mate. There's lots of stuff to pick up here, and plenty of helpful people to offset the negatives. 

PLease let us know what you think of your first brew when you get to drink it. Don't expect a Tooheys New though. The important thing is that you enjoy what you produce for your own benefit. And keep in mind that, although you dont know it yet, you'll be adding hops and steeping grains within 6 months  Its an addictive, rewarding hobby. 

All the best.


----------



## bum

fasty73 said:


> Maybe I LIKE cheap watery alcohol!! I'M sure many other people do too!!!



I know. Which is why I told you the easiest way to do it within the parameters you've set. But apparently I'm the one looking for an argument?


----------



## fasty73

Thanx for everyones advice, even you bum. What is the lowest temp and the longest fermenting period I need? below 18 degrees it seems to just stop. I have it at a steady 24 degrees with the genius use of an old electric blanket. I have 2 batches going at all times. I am trying about 5 different brands and types. CAN'T wait to try each brand!!!! So some help is still needed. It's ok bum, I have had some beer and chilled out. I understand that you might be a beer fancier with a better taste palete than mine, but that's ok.


----------



## earle

Fasty, temp and time depend on the yeast you are using. Most kits come with an ale yeast which is generally easier to use, ferments at a higher temp and gives fruitier flavour than a lager yeast. 24C is a bit high, most would recommend about 18-20C for an ale yeast. Higher temperatures tend to produce unwanted off flavours.

If you like lagers like new you either need to use a lager yeast and ferment it at a lower temperature such as 10C. Going by your set up this might take too long for you as you need 3-4 weeks for fermentation. You could also try a US-05 yeast which is an ale yeast that people use for fake lagers as it produces very little of the fruity ale flavours.


----------



## fasty73

Thanks mate. I am just using the yeast supplied with the Tooheys brew mixes which says fermentation can stop under 18 deg. I have just turned my heater down to about 20 deg. So even if it stops bubbling through the airlock,,, it's still fermenting?? Thanx in advance,,, you are really helping me here!!!


----------



## Effect

I would use a liquid lager yeast. Probably 2042 and ferment it higher than normal - so yeah around 18. I reckon the flavour that I really can't stand about tooheys new is yeast off flavours...


----------



## Fatgodzilla

fasty73 said:


> Thanx for everyones advice, even you bum. What is the lowest temp and the longest fermenting period I need? below 18 degrees it seems to just stop. I have it at a steady 24 degrees with the genius use of an old electric blanket. I have 2 batches going at all times. I am trying about 5 different brands and types. CAN'T wait to try each brand!!!! So some help is still needed. It's ok bum, I have had some beer and chilled out. I understand that you might be a beer fancier with a better taste palete than mine, but that's ok.




I think you have settled down enough to work out that you are the beginning stages of a great journey. Home brewing to a lot of us here is about a number of things and not just the beer. This subject comes up quite regularly with new blokes to the thread and in time you'll see the same thing said over and over. As a regular all grain brewers who just bought 2 x 30can packs of Tooheys New for $74 (got a big footie final series coming and can't drink imperials and belgian fighting juice while watching the Saints win .. and I like throwing down TN when watching the game) I'll say this - commercial beer is brewed to taste the way it is using methods and some ingredients not available to home brewers. Don't think you can make a beer that tastes just like a commercial mega brew by using a tin bought from Wolloies and fiddling around a bit. Can't and will never happen. You can find ways of improving your kit beers. 90% of the people on this thread started making kit beers - don't let anyone kid you otherwise. Bum and others actually gave you sound advice, you just weren't able to understand what they said. Read up on methods to improve kit beers (plenty here and on other sites) and in time, see where you go with it all. You will make some great tasting beers (and probably some shockers too) with what you are doing but experimentation is the only way to learn. 

Good luck and let no man insult my Tooheys New (and Old) again. Philistines!




> Grab an empty bottle & unzip your fly. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on & seal the bottle



Loftboy, I still hold fond memories of that Morgans Blue Mountains Lager you put in that case swap a few years ago as an excellent example of a great tasting kit beer.


----------



## cdbrown

Just because the can says that fermentation will stop if it drops below 18c doesn't mean you should believe it. The yeast is an ale yeast, in order to get a clean taste from it you need to ferment at the cooler end of the scale. It will take longer but it will get there. Airlocks mean nothing as there are plenty of ways for the gas to escape than trying to push som liquid out the way. Taking gravity readings is the best way to tell if the brew is fermenting or not.


----------



## manticle

Hi Fasty,

Have a good read of these articles:

There's a lot of them but take your time and digest the info - they will help you make better beer (and beer you want to drink and are proud to give your mates)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=13

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=76

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=23

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=32

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=130

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=52 (I think someone already linked you to this in another thread).

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=20


----------



## fasty73

Good advice... thanx to all again.


----------



## BjornJ

Fasty73,
sounds like you had the pleasure of meeting our trolls on your first go!!

Sorry about your experience on AHB so far.

After playing around with homebrewing for a while now and spending more time on this forum than I should, I have learned that whatever you ask on here there is a chance of someone giving you that kind of clever feedback.

I ask about how to filter beer, and I get five replies about why anyone would want to filter beer (plus lots of really good ones).
I ask about how to make low-alcohol beer, I get 15 replies saying I should drink fewer full-strengths rather than worry about brewing low-alc beer.. 

You may want to just ignore the replies that are off topic or not replying to what you are asking. 
(then it's much less fun being a troll, when no one gets annoyed)

All of us (if honest) probably started with an idea of making the kind of beer we used to enjoy drinking at the pub..
Sometimes we forget that it's only when starting to really taste the beers for this and that ingredients, hops, etc we started "branching out" and wanting to add some grains, some more hops, move to extract, then all grain. 

And before you know it, we think Toohey's New/Carlton/VB is crap and don't seem to remember we used to like it  


There are lots of great advice on here, do what works for you and if you are sucked in like so many others of us, then read some of the articles Manticle linked to, or read through the free version of "How to Brew" online, like most of us started with. (it's a good book!)
http://www.howtobrew.com/ 

(the link doesn't work right now as the domain is not renewed. let's hope it is sorted within a couple of days, try it again then).

A little bit of reading will give you some background info on why the instructions says to do things in a certain way.

This turned out to be a long post, sorry about that!
Just thought to myself "here we go again" when I saw your post, knowing what kind of answers you would get.
And wanted to let you know that this forum is a great resource, you just need to take some of the bad with the good.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## bum

BjornJ said:


> You may want to just ignore the replies that are off topic or not replying to what you are asking.


Like the post this was taken from?


----------



## Acasta

Best advice i can give you is, don't try to brew what you know and love. You wont reach your goal for some time and you will be disapointed. Just make whats in the cans for now and expand your horizons. 
Have fun too.


----------



## Lodan

@fasty
I suggest dropping your heater down to 18 if not a bit lower. the ferment will generate heat so the inside of the vessel will get warmer than 20 if you start at 20. cooler the better


----------



## loftboy

Fatgodzilla said:


> Loftboy, I still hold fond memories of that Morgans Blue Mountains Lager you put in that case swap a few years ago as an excellent example of a great tasting kit beer.



Ian,

Jeez you've got a good memory. That Morgan's Blue Mountain Lager is a cracker kit beer. IIRC it was just the can + Morgans lager liquid malt. It was always my favourite kit.

BTW I wasn't having a go at kit beer, just the taste of bottled New. A properly handled kit beer will always beat a poorly made partial or AG.

Dave.


----------



## manticle

I'd like to correct the above to 'a properly handled beer will always beat a poorly handled beer, method notwithstanding'


----------



## staggalee

And if some bastard puts a burning cross on your front lawn at midnite cos you`re making a Tooheys clone,...........just carry on regardless  

stagga.


----------



## Hatchy

Put yr location in the thingy under yr name as well. Some of the bad influences on here will get you around for a brewday & in no time you'll have 6 fermenters, 2 ferment fridges, a keg fridge, several kegs, a 3V AG setup............

Or another option is to keep quiet about where you are.


----------



## marksy

Hey Fasty73,

just ignore all the idiots that think they are "brew gods". I got similar replies when I asked for a VB recipe for my Dad. Never made a new before but the cooler kids on here have pointed you in the right direction. Ive tried to make a few commercial ones. But I found experimenting with different ingredients to be the most rewarding. anyway goodluck and let us know how you go mate.


----------



## bum

marksy said:


> just ignore all the idiots



Good advice, however - everyone accepts there are idiots in this thread and no one admits to being one. Who to believe?


----------



## petesbrew

fasty73 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!!!! I do enjoy the Tooheys New and that is all I am after!!!!! I spend $130 a week on NEW and thats the beer I like to drink!!!! I am NOT a beer drinker with a wine tasters experiance!!! I DON'T want to drink a beer going " oh gee James, this has a nice palete with a hint of bullshit and the after taste of MORE bullshit"!!!!! I just want a nice cold beer after a hard day of turning tools for a living and it only costing me $15 for 2 and a half cartons!!!!! So far I have bottled Tooheys Lager and Brigalobws brand of NEW. I now have in the fermentor a batch of Tooheys Draught and another batch of Lager. I have 1 more week to try the Tooheys Lager and about a month before I try the "Brigalow New".


That's how most of us started out thinking, Fasty. Somewhere along the line we wandered into a homebrew shop, picked up a hop bag, etc, etc.



fasty73 said:


> This got way out of hand!!! I am still at the stage of buying my brew from BigW. I just get the can contents and add a kilo of brewing sugar, mix it in the fermentor and mix it up and add 18 litres of water and wait until it's 27 degrees and add a packet of yeast that comes with the can!!!! I don't have cedar fermentor vats or smoked wood to add, far out man!!! I am a simple man who likes a Tooheys New!!!! Maybe in ten years I might understand what half of you are on about with 10 grams of POR and a dash of this or that!!! At the moment I am just trying to save some $$$$$ NOT make a new type of beer. IF I do that, then maybe I will get a $1,000,000 loan and go into brewing for the masses!!!! Most of you on here seem to think that you brew beer better than the big breweries!!! I DON'T want that. I just want me beer cheap, tasting like a beer I know and love and costing me a third of the price, while getting the enjoyment that I made it myself.


As everyone else said, drop your temps mate. Sadly I don't have a cedar vat as well. My garage is too small too 

If you're happy sticking with Woolies bought stuff, Have a go at some of the coopers brew enhancers, or even the Saunders Malt Extract (in the honey aisle). Try that instead of the sugar and once it's brewed, try them back to back with one brewed with sugar. 
From what I've heard don't bother wasting money on those brewiser "finishing hops". If you want real hops, you'll have to visit a homebrew shop.

And yeah, you've met one of our trolls. Don't worry about em, they're like those annoying Maltese Terriers most of our neighbors have that won't shut up. Feel free to bark back - it keeps us amused. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Acasta

marksy said:


> just ignore all the idiots that think they are "brew gods".


Who you calling idiot?! lol
Kiddinz

Also, bum has taken it up himself as a community service to add the title of "not entitled to an opinion" so theres no big deal :beer:


----------



## Faithy

Acasta said:


> Best advice i can give you is, don't try to brew what you know and love. You wont reach your goal for some time and you will be disapointed. Just make whats in the cans for now and expand your horizons.
> Have fun too.



+1. That's good advice. Especially if your brewing to save some bucks (which rules out liquid yeast).

My understanding was that kit yeast was a blend of ale and lager yeast. Most kit instructions say not to bottle until FG of 1.005ish has been reached which would never happen with an ale yeast. In any case, get a better dry yeast from your Home Brew Store. 

I just made an extract beer for my Tooheys and Carlton drinking mates with Safale US05 and dry enzyme. I would normally use a lager yeast but couldn't be bothered with temperature control so I let the US05 ferment at 20C and added the enzyme to get better attenuation. The beer turned out good and I didn't have to take up extra room in my brew fridge.

Try using normal white sugar too if you like New. I used a kg of it for a Belgian Tripel a while back. It had a New taste (with a lot of esters) to it when it was young.

Don't worry about Bum either. He's probably in a bad mood cause his mum found his spy camera in her shower.


----------



## bum

Faithy said:


> Don't worry about Bum either. He's probably in a bad mood cause his mum found his spy camera in her shower.



Flo is a sexy woman.


----------



## Acasta

Spy cam in mothers shower. **** thats good, so many layers of humor haha.
But srsly. Flo.


----------



## Nevalicious

fasty73 said:


> I spend $130 a week on NEW



Holy freaking cow man... Thats alot of piss... Better get 6 or 7 fermenters stat! :beerbang:


----------



## Bizier

Do you use gladwrap on your fermenter there Bum?


----------



## bum

Bizier said:


> Do you use gladwrap on your fermenter there Bum?



Ha! Nice.

I was beginning to think I was on my lonesome on that one.


----------



## bignath

bum said:


> Ha! Nice.
> 
> I was beginning to think I was on my lonesome on that one.




Nah mate. I'm with ya too....

"pizza for cat?" :lol:


----------



## matr

Cat be still!!


----------



## jyo

Oh, Bum. You're a good boy.


----------



## bignath

people who are reading this and haven't seen it, are thinking 

"what the **** is going on?"


----------



## felten

BjornJ said:


> After playing around with homebrewing for a while now and spending more time on this forum than I should, I have learned that whatever you ask on here there is a chance of someone giving you that kind of clever feedback.
> 
> I ask about how to filter beer, and I get five replies about why anyone would want to filter beer (plus lots of really good ones).
> I ask about how to make low-alcohol beer, I get 15 replies saying I should drink fewer full-strengths rather than worry about brewing low-alc beer..


I think you'll find that is not just confined to this forum, but any public forum on the internet and elsewhere. Anyway my advice for newcomers like the OP would be; Use the forum search as a first resource, and read all the articles in the wiki. Don't get your knickers a twist when someone disagrees with you, text isn't the best medium for communication with strangers. Take all criticism constructively; there are very few UNhelpful people here but as the saying goes, ask a stupid question get a stupid answer (not saying your Q was, but everyone's opinion is different).

I see a lot of new people to this forum and maybe forums in general are put off by some responses, which I find silly, this is a great resource but you should take a lesson in constructive criticism even if it isn't all that constructive.

/rant


----------



## fasty73

WOW, some great advice there guys, keep it up!!!


----------



## BjornJ

:icon_offtopic: 

Sorry for not helping with the question, but keep the thread on the 'trolling', but here goes:

What if the person posting had a "Delete" button next to each post in his/her thread?

So if I start a new thread, asking a question, I "own" that thread and can delete any replies I don't like 

Imagine that, that should keep posts on topic, eh! :lol: 

disclaimer:
I don't stress it when I get replies that are asking for the motivation for my question rather than help with the question, and in all honesty I am not for censoring the forums..

But it makes for an interesting concept though, doesn't it?

Don't like your answer, *BAM*, you are gone, hehe.

I believe the phrase is "flame suit on"






Bjorn


----------



## fasty73

Don't worry, I have my fire suit on!! This NOTHING compared to a reptile website!!! I used to breed reptiles, NOW THAT is a firery subject!!!! Tell them you feed your snakes live food and WHAM!!!!!! Instant fights LOL!!!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

bum said:


> Good advice, however - everyone accepts there are idiots in this thread and no one admits to being one. Who to believe?





I admit nothing cos everyone knows I'm an idiot.


----------



## bum

Bjornj, your idea intrigues me. Would such a function be able to prevent someone from coming into a thread without anything to add to the topic other than trying to start personal flamewars?

Dude asked how to get the best results out of a brew made purely from supermarket ingredients - I gave him what I felt was the most realistic answer given his experience and attitude to brewing right now. Other people gave other advice. (Some of us had a bit of a laugh about independent Australian cinema of the 90s.) You inferred that someone who has proffered advice is purely a troll (without actually having the minerals to come out and actually say who it might be) and have offered nothing to help OPs beer. 

Best of luck with your ePenis building endeavours.


----------



## fasty73

This helps... HOW??? Oh wait.... I know. We are all having a good laugh!!!


----------



## bum

Dude. Your question is answered. There will be no magic answer forthcoming. You want to stick with supermarket ingredients only? Then you are very limited to what you can do to improve your beers. Cooler temps. More time. Sorted. Will it taste like New? No. Will you ever make a brew the same as New? No. Will you make beer you're very happy with. Yes. Already all said. Read more.


----------



## fasty73

Thanx bum... so I need to drop my temps below 20 even thought he cans instructions say fermenting will stop below 18??


----------



## bum

The can (cake) is a lie.


----------



## fasty73

OK, cool. So like I said in another thread, I have taken the electric blanket out from under my fermenters and put it under my bottled brew to lift them up from 15 to 24 degrees. My fermenters should now run at about 15.. is this good and how long do I leave in the fermenters at 15? The "can" says 1 week but some say 2 weeks is better. What do I do?


----------



## fasty73

OH yeah and I just got given some Corona's,,, now that IS cheap watery alcohol!!!!


----------



## Silo Ted

Dont really get what youre saying bjorn, are you seriously or just jokingly suggesting that the OP of any thread can just delete what they dont like ? While I would like to see less bitching and babbling on threads, especially new brewers threads, a pick & choose system of censorship is a little bit creepy, because it would allow for some good information to be lost if it was delivered in a way considered disagreeable to the OP.


----------



## kelbygreen

i know a brewer (wont name names ) who brewed a beer like new but tasted heaps fresher and little more hop flavour. but it was a all grain recipe and not sure if he added it to the DB


----------



## Bizier

I was thinking about this a bit before, so I will post, now that we are back on the subject of cans.

I used to use the Coopers Cerveza cans a lot. They are kind of just like extra pale extract plus a few bland IBU thrown in. I would recommend using one of those plus some bits and bobs to make a beer like New, or even a better one (whoah hoss).

As others have said, forget anything that a can tells you, it will not get you closer to good beer - it is like the first Jedi test of homebrewing or some shit - "let it go".

My "recipe" for 23L:

1 x Coopers Cerveza goo can
500g Dry Malt Extract (DME)
1kg Dextrose
100g carahell - do a little steep and boil the strained liquid for 5 mins with the following
15g hallertau

1 pack rehydrated US05
Ferment 18 degrees, or even start cooler and let it get warm after a few days of healthy fermentation.

Again, as others have said, there will be no magic bullet, but I reckon that everyone here could pull out a similar recipe and it would get you into the ballpark, and teach you the basics of making good beer. It is the same with everything in life - you can't use only packet mixes to re-create the authentic product. You might make something close. You might learn some stuff, and forget why you loved New in the first place. I will say that after some bad early experiences, I never drank New. More recently I have drank it with some of my dad's mates, and I think you could do better, but you could also do worse.


----------



## kelbygreen

i know your just starting but I done a nice beer about a month ago it was extract and something like this. It wont taste like new but nice drop for aussie beer lovers

25lt batch 

1kg amber dry malt extract
1.5kg light dry malt extract 
250g carahell steeped 
250g carapils steeped
24g pride of ringwood (flowers) @ 45min
14g pride of ringwood (flowers) @ 10 min
US-05 yeast 

leave at least 4 weeks in bottle the amber malt was a bit to much at first but after a month taste good. or you couls just put 500g amber and 500g more light or substitute all amber for light or maybe wheat (never tried wheat yet)


----------



## Silo Ted

> I was thinking about this a bit before, so I will post, now that we are back on the subject of cans



Nice way to pull it back into what we should be using this forum for. The making of beer. Well done  The coopers cerveza cans are great because they are so light and underhopped. A handy local supermarket-sourced base to build a beer upon, so for an extract brewer all you need is a stockpile of hops, a few decent yeast packs, a big tub of DME & Dextrose and a handful of spec grains. Shop at the LHBS twice a year, and buy your cerveza cans every month as you need to make a new batch.


----------



## Silo Ted

> I was thinking about this a bit before, so I will post, now that we are back on the subject of cans



Nice way to pull it back into what we should be using this forum for. The making of beer. Well done  The coopers cerveza cans are great because they are so light and underhopped. A handy local supermarket-sourced base to build a beer upon, so for an extract brewer all you need is a stockpile of hops, a few decent yeast packs, a big tub of DME & Dextrose and a handful of spec grains. Shop at the LHBS twice a year, and buy your cerveza cans every month as you need to make a new batch.


----------



## rough60

I started reading through this and by the second page, got sick of all the sh*t being flung back and forth, by f*ckers obviously tampering with themselves too much, so this may already been posted.
Before I got a 'taste' for over hopped beers I used to make a quaffer something like this:

1 tin Morgans Queenslander Gold
1kg brew booster/BE2
steep 1 teabag of MB-89 or CL-80 (old name I think) for 20 mins
Made up to 20L
Brew with the yeast under the lid

Have a crack at it, if you like megaswill, this should hit the spot.

Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted

> I started reading through this and by the second page, got sick of all the sh*t being flung back and forth, by f*ckers obviously tampering with themselves too much, so this may already been posted.



I know what you mean, its a bloody joke. But its getting back on track, which is the important thing. What is MB-89 or CL-80? Steeping a teabag would suggest hops? If its a late addition then that's already outside of the corporateswill category. I dont even know how I would go about making a tooheys clone even with my Ag hat on. If I had a go, I would do a 3/4 Pils Malt mash on the low temp range, add dex for alc & thin body in line with the batch size, ferment low, lager it for a month, then filter the bejesus out of it with one of those 1 micron homebrew filters. Strangely, its probably harder to make a bland clone than it is to make a legendary, tasty brew.


----------



## rough60

Teabags are those little 12g packs LHBS sell for dry hopping, steeping etc, just chuck the bag in.
MB-89 or CL-80 was a Cluster/POR blend (80% Cluster I think, but now I'm guessing).
Cheers.


----------



## BjornJ

loftboy said:


> *Grab an empty bottle & unzip your fly*. Once the bottle is full, put a crown cap on & seal the bottle. h34r:







bum said:


> No need, Boozer. You're right and this is nothing new here - look back through all the old posts, it has happened since day dot. Why? It is a terrible beer.* I wonder if OP goes to a classical French cooking board and asks for advice on how to make a Big Mac? *
> 
> Plus there's thousands of instances where this question has been asked before and helpful answers have been given almost as often as people have been told to piss in a bottle, dilute with water and leave it in the sun a few days - and he's asked this question twice now already.




Nah, trolling as in abusing someone asking in earnest a "beginner" question..? Nothing of that kind here, right?

He wants to make a standard pub beer and is told to piss in a bottle and that the beer is crap. Does he go to a fancy cooking school and asks about making BigMacs. He shouldn't ask a beginner question in a beginner forum, he should read and only ask what has not been asked before (my favourite misunderstanding about what a forum is for).

No way that would be taken the wrong way, right..  


Now that the thread is back on track, I agree wholeheartedly with using the Mexican kits for some basic experimenting, they have the base light-coloured lager qualities with clean, low bittering.

The Coopers Mexican kit is good for lager clones and the Coopers Pale Ale probably not a bad one for ales as baseline kits to experiment with, being only 22 and 18 IBUs (from the kit spreadsheet).


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## bum

I'll ignore the fact that you've removed the quotes entirely from context - even let you pretend your point makes sense and just address what you suggest is actually "on topic" (since never straying from topic is clearly your biggest passion). Read the thread. Read it again. Notice the parts where he points out he wants to achieve his aim with Big W products only. You and pretty much everyone else has been ignoring OP completely and just saying what you would do (more so "pretty much everyone else" rather than you. All you've said is "I like Coopers Mex Ceveza!!!"). Whereas I am one of only 2 people (apologies if I haven't remembered that correctly) who has limited their advice to fasty's terms. And somehow I get dealt the "useless troll" card again because I don't put so many smilies in my posts that it looks like some lunatic threw a bag of skittles at the screen.

STFU. Stop posting.


----------



## petesbrew

fasty73 said:


> OK, cool. So like I said in another thread, I have taken the electric blanket out from under my fermenters and put it under my bottled brew to lift them up from 15 to 24 degrees. My fermenters should now run at about 15.. is this good and how long do I leave in the fermenters at 15? The "can" says 1 week but some say 2 weeks is better. What do I do?


WTF, 15c on the goldcoast? You lucky bastard. I'm struggling to get 16c average in mid winter in my sydney garage.

Back to the point. You'll be using an ale yeast in those Tooheys kits. Ale yeasts slow down under 18c, and are pretty slow at the 16c mark.
The extra week can't hurt it. That usually gives the yeast a chance to flocculate (laymans terms - "grab all the cloudy bits and drop them to the bottom, leaving a clear beer").

You mentioned earlier (or in another thread) you don't know how to use the Hydrometer. I'm not sure if there's anything up in the articles link at the top of this site, but I'll give it a go.
1. Make your beer.
2. Put your hydrometer into the test tube it came with
3. Pour some through the tap into it until the hydrometer floats.
4. Wait until the bubbles settle... give it a spin.
5. Take the reading. Going off your Standard knk recipe, it'll be around 1040. (1000 is the reading for normal water)
6. DRINK SAMPLE (honestly, are you gonna chuck beery goodness down the sink?! that's crazy talk)
7. Let beer ferment, take as many readings as you like over time. DRINK SAMPLES.
8. Your hydrometer will slow down round 1008 (give or take a few points).
9. When it's stable for a few days and hasn't changed, it's ready to bottle.

This is a lot more accurate than an airlock. Use it, but don't pay any attention to it.

On Supermarket kits - you've got an okay range to try. I prefer the Coopers over the Tooheys, but theyre all fun experimenting with.

For some more beginner tips, www.Countrybrewer.com.au (no affiliation) have some clone recipe sheets, tips and stuff, and a hydrometer alcohol chart for you to work out the rough percentage of your kits. 

Hope this info helps.
Pete


----------



## BjornJ

Hehe, the skittles comment was really funny, made me laugh out loud!

I'll get you back at some point  


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Silo Ted

> Now that the thread is back on track, I agree wholeheartedly with using the Mexican kits for some basic experimenting



There's nothing in particular that makes the product mexican. Apart from the espanol word cerveza on the label, which literally translates into english as beer.


----------



## petesbrew

Silo Ted said:


> There's nothing in particular that makes the product mexican. Apart from the espanol word cerveza on the label, which literally translates into english as beer.


"mega comida para cerdos" is the machine translation of mega swill to spanish.
I'll ask my peruvian rello - she may come up with a better one.


----------



## paulmerrick

Hi Fasty

A few months ago I made this, it was easy and it's turned out quite drinkable. You might like it too. Firstly, do you live near a homebrew shop? You need to get a better yeast than the ones with the kits. It's a little more expensive but you get better beer!

1 x Coopers Lager can
1 x Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 (called BE1 on the forum) 
1 x US-05 (yeast from homebrew shop)
1 x Pride of Ringwood (finishing hops from homebrew shop) (Optional, but good.)
Top up to 23L H20 

BTW: I suggest you don't use an electric blanket (except on your bed!). I'm not sure where you live but you probably don't need any heating now anyway. In winter I use a fishtank heater ($15 Big W). But not in the beer, put it in a large basin and put your fermenter in that.

Happy brewing!


----------



## fasty73

Thanx Swill!!! I am going to go to the Capalaba home brew shop next weekend. I am starting to use BE2, now I want to get some of this US-05 that everyone is talking about!!!


----------

